

Ugly Babies and Customer Development - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/ugly_babies_and_customer_development

======
maxcameron
I've been running a customer development workshop in Toronto for the past four
months where I run early stage startups through customer and problem
discovery.

I've also worked with older startups who found out about customer development
a bit late. These people tend to skip over a lot of problem validation.

That's why I wrote this article.

